# PostFix / Courier



## liquidbeats (20. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe da ein Problem mit der Konfiguration meines Servers. Es geht darum dass ich POP/SMTP auf dem Server nutzen möchte. Soweit klappt das auch mittlerweile, bis auf die tatsache, dass kein Login seitens Client (in dem falls Thunderbird) möglich ist. Ich werde zwar nach Zugangsdaten gefragt, diese werde aber mit "Login Failed / Zugangsdaten Falsch" abgelehnt. Das Resultiert daraus, dass die Daten nicht Überprüft werden können. Diese befinden sich in einer MySQL Datenbank, zu welcher er nicht Verbinden kann. Dafür wird wiederum libauthmysql benötigt. Der Versuch es zu Installieren bringt mich nicht weiter. Ein Benötigtes Paket fehlt. Das habe ich gesucht, oder dessen zugehörigkeit. Konnte dieses aber nicht finden.

In den Logfiles steht folgendes.

Auszug aus der Logfile mail

```
Aug 18 10:48:04 suse10164lamp authdaemond: modules="authmysql", daemons=5
Aug 18 10:48:04 suse10164lamp authdaemond: Installing libauthmysql
Aug 18 10:48:04 suse10164lamp authdaemond: libauthmysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Aug 18 10:48:05 suse10164lamp authdaemond: stopping authdaemond children
Aug 18 10:48:05 suse10164lamp authdaemond: modules="authmysql", daemons=5
Aug 18 10:48:05 suse10164lamp authdaemond: Installing libauthmysql
Aug 18 10:48:05 suse10164lamp authdaemond: libauthmysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Ich habe mir zwar eine RPM (courier-authlib-mysql-0.58-14.1.i586.rpm) besorgt, abr bei der Installationkommt folgende meldung.

Auszug aus der Shell:

```
suse10164lamp:~ # rpm --install courier-authlib-mysql-0.58-14.1.i586.rpm
error: Failed dependencies:
        libcourierauthcommon.so.0 is needed by courier-authlib-mysql-0.58-14.1.i586
```

Versionen:
OpenSuse 10.1 LAMP, 64 bit
PostFix 2.2.9
postfix-mysql 2.2.9
Courier-Authlib 0.58
Courier-Authlib-Devel 0.58
Courier-Authlib-ldap 0.58
Courier-Authlib-userdb 0.58
Courier-Authlib-imap 4.0.6

Ich habe wie ein Blöder nach der libcourierauthcommon.so.0. Konnte diese aber nicht finden.

Ich hoffe dass mir evtl. Jemand Helfen kann 

Grüße


----------



## andy72 (22. August 2007)

Hallo, vielleicht hilft folgender Link:

http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=courier+auth&submit=Search+...&system=&arch=

Habe dort versch.RPM's zu Courier/Imap gefunden, u.a.auch courier-imap-common.
Ansonsten schau mal auf deren Homepage, dort sind die Pakete aufgelistet, allerdings im Quellcode -müsstest sie dann selbst compilieren 

LG
Andy


----------



## liquidbeats (24. August 2007)

Danke dir 

Grüße
Andy


----------

